# Kommunikation zwischen einer Siemens und einer Beckhoff Steuerung



## Paule (12 April 2012)

Wie der Titel schon sagt, kann ich eine Siemens Steuerung direkt mit einer Beckhoff Steuerung koppeln?
Profibus, Ethernet oder DP/DP Koppler?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (12 April 2012)

Für Profibus gibt es für Beckhoff diverse Komponenten. Hier könnte man eine Master-Slave Kopplung realisieren.

Ohne weitere Hardware könnte man über Ethernet mittels Modbus-TCP mit einer Beckhoff-SPS Daten austauschen. Das sprechen viele (aber nicht alle) Beckhoff Steuerungen.
Ich habe auch schonmal einen Teil des S7-Protokolls in einer Beckhoff programmiert. Also quasi die Put/Get-Bausteine in Software auf einer Beckhoff nachprogrammiert. Funktioniert, aber bisher noch nicht über den Schreibtisch-Status hinausgekommen ;-)


----------



## Norton (12 April 2012)

Ich meine Profinet geht auch ohne zus. Hardware
hier gibt es ein Profinet Supplement von  Beckhoff
Beckhoff läuft dann wahlweise als PN controller oder als PN device


----------



## asci25 (13 April 2012)

Ich habe das schon vor einiger Zeit über Ethernet mit dem Protokoll UDP realisiert. (Send/Receive) - ging problemlos.


----------



## Paule (13 April 2012)

asci25 schrieb:


> Ich habe das schon vor einiger Zeit über Ethernet mit dem Protokoll UDP realisiert. (Send/Receive) - ging problemlos.


Hallo asci, 
das hört sich ja schon mal vielversprechend an. 
UDP Protokoll?
Kannst du mir da bitte mehr Info zukommen lassen?
Welche Bausteine auf der S7 Seite?
Was muss die Beckhoff-Seite machen?
Am liebsten wäre mir wenn die S7 Seite alles machen könnte, so in der Art GET/PUT. 

PS: Ich dachte die Beckhoff hat nur einen CAN-Bus ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 April 2012)

Paule schrieb:


> PS: Ich dachte die Beckhoff hat nur einen CAN-Bus ?



Ja neh ist klar


----------



## asci25 (13 April 2012)

Paule schrieb:


> Am liebsten wäre mir wenn die S7 Seite alles machen könnte, so in der Art GET/PUT.
> 
> PS: Ich dachte die Beckhoff hat nur einen CAN-Bus ?



Also erstmal: Beckhoff hat mehr im Angebot als Big S. Das ist für mich eh das bessere System.

Alles auf der S7-Seite, das wird nicht gehen.
Im Prinzip baust Du eine bidirektionale Port-Kommunikation auf: Beckhoff sendet einen Datenbereich zyklisch an einen offenen Port der S7 und die S7 sendet zyklisch einen Datenbereich an die Beckhoff-Steuerung.

Frage 1: was hast Du für'ne Beckhoff (OS mit angeben)? Du musst dazu noch die TCP/IP Bibliothek kaufen und die ist abhänig vom Steuerungstyp.


----------



## asci25 (13 April 2012)

Auf der Siemens-Seite habe ich AG_SEND und AG_RECV verwendet....


----------



## Paule (13 April 2012)

asci25 schrieb:


> Alles auf der S7-Seite, das wird nicht gehen.
> Im Prinzip baust Du eine bidirektionale Port-Kommunikation auf: Beckhoff sendet einen Datenbereich zyklisch an einen offenen Port der S7 und die S7 sendet zyklisch einen Datenbereich an die Beckhoff-Steuerung.


Das habe ich befürchtet. 


asci25 schrieb:


> Frage 1: was hast Du für'ne Beckhoff (OS mit angeben)?


Ich habe sie noch nicht.


asci25 schrieb:


> Du musst dazu noch die TCP/IP Bibliothek kaufen und die ist abhänig vom Steuerungstyp.


Na super! 

Da kommt wieder freude auf! 

Aber Danke schon mal für Eure Antworten!


----------



## asci25 (13 April 2012)

Auf der Beckhoffseite die Funktionen FB_SocketUdpCreate, FB_SocketUdpReceiveFrom und  FB_SocketUdpSentTo.

http://infosys.beckhoff.de/content/...tcplclibtcpip_fb_socketudpcreate.htm?id=22279


----------



## uncle_tom (14 April 2012)

asci25 schrieb:


> Auf der Beckhoffseite die Funktionen FB_SocketUdpCreate, FB_SocketUdpReceiveFrom und  FB_SocketUdpSentTo.



Die Bausteine muss man sich aber kaufen - rein theoretisch pro CPU eine Lizenz !

Du könntest auch das ADS-Protokoll von Beckhoff in der S7 abbilden - das kostet dich dann gar nichts.

Die Spezifikationen sind im Infosystem verfügbar http://infosys.beckhoff.com/content/1031/tcadsamsspec/html/tcadsamsspec_amstcppackage.htm?id=10918

Ein Zugriff lesend, schreibend auf adressierte Merker-Bereiche in der Beckhoff SPS sollte sich damit mit vertretbarem Aufwand realisieren lassen.

Mit ner S7 hab ich´s zwar auch noch nicht realisiert - mittels TCP-Testtool auf einem Windows-PC hab ich das aber schon mal erfolgreich getestet - sollte also auch über eine TCP-Verbindung mit einer S7 funktionieren.


----------

